# Die Schöne und das Biest

## haarbi

Eigentlich hatte ich vor jetzt großartig rumzupos(t)en aber da ich leider über wenig Fachkenntnis in Sachen Non-Geek-Distributionen habe frage ich mal ganz einfach nach:

Wie sieht es bei SuSe und co. aus mit:

Sound

CD-Brenner

USB-Hardware (Drucker, Scanner, Digicam, Flashreader, PDA)

Musik&Movies

und anderen Sachen die der WONU (Windows-Otto-Normal-User) bei seinen täglichen PC-Aktivitäten macht?

Alles leicht über Yast/2 etc. konfigurierbar (so dass es auch funktioniert) oder auch viel Konsolenarbeit, HowTo-Gelese und FAQ-Geschreibe?

Falls es der Fall sein soll dass alles bei SuSe (ich weiss dass es bei Mandrake nicht so ist) alles wunderbar einfach per Mausklicks konfiguriert werden kann und dann funktioniert, dann bitte ich, nicht weiter zu lesen da der untere Teil nicht weiter relevant ist  :Laughing:  . 

Meine eigentliche Frage sollte sein warum eigentlich Linux in fast allen Bereichen Windows so weit überlegen ist, ihm aber leider Gottes im Bereich USB, CD-Brenner, Sound und den ganzen anderen Multimediasachen (Spiele mal weggelassen, wir wissen ja alle worans da hapert) weit hinterherhinkt...warum?  :Confused: 

Okay, wenns funktioniert, dann funktioniert es...aber der Weg dahin ist wahnsinnig kompliziert, was mich zwar nicht stört da ich mich damit nunmal gerne auseinandersetze, aber der WONU würde es nicht schaffen ALSA zu installieren und nach einer halben Stunde eh aufgeben.

Es gibt doch bei solchen Sachen keine Dx-ähnlichen Microsoft-only-Patente die die Entwicklung ausbremsen und ich glaube kaum dass  es nur Linux-Coder gibt die FTPs und Webserver coden wollen, aber keine Musik hören, Filme gucken, Fotos schießen oder CDs brennen. Oder liegt es am Kernel? Sind Linus und die anderen Kernelentwickler nicht an Multimedia und dem normalen Anwender interessiert? Glaube ich auch nicht.

Und mal ganz nebenbei....oft scheinen Linux-Coder nicht gerade einen Hang zu benutzerfreundlichen Oberflächen zu haben, oder warum muss ich in Xine/Mplayer einstellen welches Laufwerk ich für welches Format einsetzen will? PowerDVD in Windows sagt man: "spiel mir den Film in diesem Laufwerk ab" und ihm ist es schnurzpiepegal was da für eine CD drinsteckt, das findet PDVD schon herraus. Kein Wunder wenn die Leute die keinen ausgeprägten Hass auf Microsoft haben (so einer bin ich, ohne diesen H A S S würde ich weiterhin schön in Windows rumchillen und mich belauschen lassen, das wär mir dann egal   :Wink:  ) nicht auf Linux umsteigen.

Vergleichen wir mit Frauen, dann verstehen alle was ich meine  :Smile: 

Linux - Die stinkende, warznäsige, ungepflegte Diplomastronomin mit dem IQ von 160 die gerade den Nobelpreis dafür gekriegt hat dass sie eine Methode gefunden hat wie man das Ozonloch dazu bringen kann sich wieder zu schließen

Windows - Die Miss-World-Brithney-Spears-Blondine die mit 15 von der Hauptschule abgegangen ist weil sie sich im Playboy ablichten lassen hat um ihren Teil zum Weltfrieden beizusteuern

....und wer von beiden ist auf der Titelseite der BILD? Ganz genau...

(PS: Kleiner Fehler im Vergleich: Die Astronomin gibt es nicht   :Laughing:  )

Worum es also im Tread ganz allgemein gehen soll:

Meinungen, Stellungnahmen, Zukunftsvisionen und Erfahrungen in den Bereichen

- Linux für ONUs

- Benutzerfreundlichkeit der ONU-Programme

(PPS: und ob euch die Abkürzungen gefallen ist mir Wurscht  :Mr. Green:  )

(PPSS: Ich mach zu viele Klammern, ich weiss)

(PPPSS: Wie gesagt ich bin nicht sehr erfahren also bitte nicht allzuderbe zuflamen wenn ich hier total falsche Sachen erzähle  :Laughing:  )

(PPPSSS: Man hat so schön viel Schwachsinn schreiben wenn man KDE emerged...  :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

mal so ein paar Gedanken dazu, bin eh grade aus dem Bett gefallen ...

- die Spezifikationen für die diversen Chips sind nicht so einfach zu bekommen ohne $$$, daher dauert die Entwicklung länger als für M$

- mein Drucker/Scanner (beides USB)/CD-Brenner, Sound funktionieren; ich muß allerdings auch keinen xyz-Kopierschutz knacken, vielleicht meinst du ja das

- (noch) ist Linux nicht völlig geeignet für den lernresisdenten Durchschnitts-DAU, aber im Vergleich zu 1999/2000 ist schon sehr viel passiert in der Richtung - siehe SuSE mit YaST/Hardware-DB usw.

- Usability: M$ beschäftigt da wohl 'x' Entwickler/Ergonomen/wasweiß ich dafür - kostet Kohle. Welcher freie Entwickler kann sich den Luxus leisten?

So gesehen kann man froh sein das $DAU so leidensfähig ist. Bis dem letzten klar ist das M$ nur deren bestes ist (deren Kohle und nur die) dauert es noch ein Weilchen. Genug Zeit um Linux/BSD soweit zu trimmen das rechtzeitig eine Alternative bereitsteht.

Deinen "Frauenvergleich" könnte man auch auf Männer umschreiben aber ich bin zu faul also eben so *fg*

Windows ist eine hoffnungslos durchaus schöne, überschminkte, silikongefüllte, zickige für jede Kleinigkeit Geld verlangende hochnäsige, eingebildete Schlampe die mit jedem ins Bett steigt wenn der Preis stimmt!

Linux dagegen ist eine junge, natürliche, stets hilfsbereite und aufgeschlossene Frau mit der man(n) 'Pferde stehlen kann', die für jeden Blödsinn zu haben ist und die einen nicht verläßt nur weil man(n) ihre Spleens nicht weiter finanzieren kann/will.

oder andersherum: Von einem schönen Teller allein wird man(n) nicht satt.

Deswegen ist mir persönlich Linux lieber, auch wenn es seine Ecken und Kanten hat.

In diesem Sinne einen angenehmen Arbeitstag an alle  :Laughing: 

T.

----------

## ian!

Ja, da muss noch so einiges geschehen, obwohl sich mittlerweile auch Windows-User relativ kurzfristig mit Linux/KDE anfreunden können und damit zurechtkommen. Nur die Nachinstallation (Treiber/Software/Hardware) muss unbedingt verbessert werden.

Auch vorhandene Software muss weiter verbessert werden. Es gibt ja bestehende Projekte. Siehe hierzu z.B. http://usability.kde.org/.

Die Frage ist, was wir tun können. Und das sollte eine klare Antwort sein:

"Aktiv mitgestalten, soweit man es kann und sich Gruppen anschliessen."

Gruß,

ian

----------

## Genone

Eines der Hauptprobleme ist, dass die meisten Hardwarehersteller primär oder ausschliesslich für Windows entwickeln, die Treiberentwicklung unter Linux also fast immer hinterherhinkt. Wenn dann noch die Spezifikationen zurückgehalten werden (per Lizenzgebühren oder NDA) oder Patente ins Spiel kommen kann das schnell ein paar Monate oder Jahre ausmachen. Ausserdem müssen die Linux Entwickler die Hardware auch erstmal haben.

Was Usability angeht ist es wohl eher so, dass die Leute jahrelang auf Windows geschult wurden und es dann schwer haben, sich an was anderes zu gewöhnen (ist schon erstaunlich, wie man die Leute allein mit einer verschobenen Taskleiste oder umstrukturierten Startmenüs verwirren kann). 

Und am Ende sollte man vielleicht auch mal den finanziellen Aspekt bedenken, nur wenige OSS Entwickler werden für ihre Arbeit bezahlt, und dafür denke ich ist die Software schon sehr gut.

----------

## p h a n t

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> - Usability: M$ beschäftigt da wohl 'x' Entwickler/Ergonomen/wasweiß ich dafür - kostet Kohle. Welcher freie Entwickler kann sich den Luxus leisten?T.

 

Es gibt ein paar Richtlinien der Softwarergonomie, an die sich ein Entwickler halten sollte. Sie betreffen z.B. Anzahl der Menüeinträge, wieviele Kontextebenen maximal zu öffnen sein sollten, bis ein Befehl ausgewählt werden kann u.v.m. Das Wissen dazu ist frei im Internet aufrufbar, wenn auch nur schwer zu finden.

Viele Entwickler sind sich gar nicht bewußt, daß sich jahrelang Menschen über Softwarergonomie den Kopf zerbrochen haben, entwickeln munter drauf los und schauen halt von anderen Programmen ab. Ich hab mal einen Benutzertest grafischer BOF (Benutzungsoberflächen) am Besipiel Windows 98/2000 machen lassen. Windows ist keinesfalls das Nonplusultra, was die Usability seiner BOF angeht. Beginnend bei dem lächerlichen "Start -> Herunterfahren" Phämomen, der schwachsinnigen Platzierung von Papierkorb/Desktop/Arbeitsplatz innerhalb der ebenso unglücklichen Ordnerstruktur, einer nahezu unbrauchbaren Suchfunktion, usw. steckt der Teufel oft im Detail. Dabei geht sehr viel an Produktivität auf Seiten des Nutzers verloren.

Wer sich für das Thema interessiert, sollte mal unbedingt hier vorbeischauen:

http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~krause/

-> http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~krause/skripte.html

http://www.webstyleguide.com/index.html?/

----------

## haarbi

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - die Spezifikationen für die diversen Chips sind nicht so einfach zu bekommen ohne $$$, daher dauert die Entwicklung länger als für M$
> 
> 

 

Ist ja fast so als würde ich ins Restaurant gehen um was zu essen aber müsste entweder meinen eigenen Teller mitbringen oder mir einen kaufen...

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Ausserdem müssen die Linux Entwickler die Hardware auch erstmal haben. 

 

Stimmt auch wieder  :Very Happy: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Aktiv mitgestalten...

 

Jooo Linux rockt so einen weg, dasmit dem aktiv mitgestalten versuch mal einer mit Windows  :Smile: 

 *p h a n t wrote:*   

> Beginnend bei dem lächerlichen "Start -> Herunterfahren" Phämomen

 

...jetzt wo du's sagst fällts mir auch auf   :Wink: 

----------

## maestro

also, als ich mit linux so richtig angefangen hab, hätte man mich ONU bezeichnen können. Windows war grösstenteils zu daddeln da und mal hier und da irgendwas "tweaken" (scheiss wort). Dann kam mein (fast) erstes Linux: Suse 7.0 (hatte davor schonmal irgendwann Suse 6.2 drauf, hab mich aber nie gross damit beschäftigt)

Suse hat dann genau 2 Tage auf dem Rechner überlebt (hat mir nicht gefallen). Dann hab ich es als ONU geschafft Debian Woody, damals noch testing, zu installieren.

Also ich denke, wenn man sich nicht (absichtlich) ganz doof anstellt, kann man Linux ganz gut installieren. Man darf halt nur nicht von Anfang an sagen: "alles scheisse".

Ich denke, dass jemand, der mit Windows umgehen kann (starten, arbeiten, gewisse Einstellungen vornehmen, runterfahren), der kann, wenn er etwas aufgeschlossen ist, auch gut mit Linux arbeiten.

----------

## mrsteven

Mein erstes "richtiges" Linux war ein Slackware Linux. Obwohl einige sagen, das System wäre schwer zu installieren und zu konfiguieren, muss ich entgegen halten, dass ich mit Slackware eigentlich gut zurecht gekommen bin. Das liegt vor allem an der doch ganz guten Dokumentation (Howtos, FAQs, man, info, dazu noch ein Buch...), mit der eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen kann.

Man muss halt die nötigen Infos über seinen Computer haben (RAM, Grafikkarte...), und man darf nicht diese (für Anfänger tollen, für Fortgeschrittene nervigen) Assistenten verlangen, sondern man muss die /etc-Dateien von Hand ändern, die aber meistens auch gut erklärt sind, sei es durch man-Texte etc. oder durch Kommentare.

----------

## Flolp

Ich finde die Benutzbarkeit von Linux inzwischen schon sehr weit fortgeschritten. Wenn man sich anschaut was die letzten 1-2 Jahre passiert ist, allein mit KDE...

Ein riesen Problem ist wohl, dass die ganzen User Windows gewohnt sind. Mal ganz ehrlich - am Anfang hat man bei Windows auch ewig nach irgendwelchen Optionen gesucht und inzwischen ist man halt drin im "Look&Fell".

Meine Erfahrung ist dass alle ernsthaft interessierten Windows-User mit einem KDE-System vom Start weg recht gut zurechtkommen. Kniffligere Sachen muss man ihnen vielleicht noch installieren, aber die Benutzung ist kein Problem mehr. Und wie gesagt, ich finde die Entwicklung sowieso ziemlich rasant.

Und ich persönlich vermute stark dass ziemlich viele große Softwarefirmen ihre Produkte schon portabel schreiben und nur noch drauf warten dass Linux einen angemessenen (profitablen) Marktanteil erreicht um sie auf den Markt zu werfen.

Wenn dieser Anteil (Tippe auf 5-10% der Desktop-PCs) erreicht ist, dürften auch die Hardwarehersteller ziemlich schnell anfangen Treiber für Linux zu entwickeln und zu optimieren. Die Treiberunterstützung von Microsoft ist auch nur so gut, weil sie schon vor dem Verkauf einer Hardware den Treiber in den A**** geschoben kriegen.

Und Linux ist auf dem besten Weg den gleichen Status bei den Herstellern zu kriegen!

----------

## Ragin

Die allgemeine Konfiguration von Linux (Sound, Oberfläche usw.) finde ich eigentlich recht simpel und vor allem flexibler als bei Windows. Linux kann man seine Treiber auch besser kontrollieren und läd nicht ausversehen den falschen Treiber und nichts geht mehr, bzw. das System wird irgendwann verdammt langsam. Windows hat da so bestimmte Eigenschaften, die es zwar leicht machen Hardware einzubinden, aber wenn ich dann zum Beispiel einen Treiber habe, der sich installiert, mir sagt, dass er der falsche ist und sich nicht installieren lässt, man noch ok drücken darf und das Spiel fängt von vorn an, ohne auch nur eine Chance zu bekommen einen anderen Treiber anzugeben (ja, das ist mir passiert), dann hab ich lieber ne viertel Stunden Texteditiererei, aber es funktioniert, als wenn ich "Klick'n'Pray" verwenden muss und meine Gebete als teuflische Windows-Hinweise zurückgeschmettert werden...

Was die Brennerunterstützung angeht muss ich auch sagen, dass die Lösungen bisher nicht gerade das ideale sind. Gut, bei SuSe, RedHat & Co machts nix, da ist der Megakernel mit allen Optionen da, der das schon regelt. Wenns aber mal doch nicht klappt ist die Flucherei groß  :Smile: 

Die Oberfläche von Linux sieht größtenteils schon recht ansprechend aus und kann mit Windows zu 90% mithalten. Es muss ja auch nicht immer das defaut-Theme sein. Geradae die (G)Keramik Sachen finde ich nett, aber irgendwie viel zu überdimensioniert. Das SuSe 8.2 Theme unter KDE gefällt mir zum Beispiel sehr gut. RedHat versucht es mit einem Windows 9x Aussehen,

Desweitern kann man das Aussehen seiner Oberfläche (wobei es da sehr viele von gibt...bei Win gibts nur eine  :Smile: ) selbst relativ Problemlos ändern.

----------

## haarbi

wie der Zufall so will...

hier die news:

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2003/5796.html

und hier worum es geht:

http://www.relevantive.de/Linux.html

(DAU-)Usability-Test  SuSe + KDE vs. Windows XP

----------

